# Cognitive Analytic therapy and interpersonal therapy



## owiej (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone had either of these two therapies? And if so how did they find it?

Or do they know much about them?

I'm not so much suffering from social anxiety (I used to tho I think), but I suffer from low confidence in making and maintaining friendships and relationships.

Descriptions:

*CAT*
"Cognitive Analytic Therapy involves a therapist and a client working together to look at what has hindered changes in the past, in order to understand better how to move forward in the present. Questions like 'Why do I always end up feeling like this?' become more answerable."

It seems it differs from CBT in that attention is not confined to visible behaviours and consciously accessible thoughts. Instead, it is also analytic in that unacknowledged, unconscious factors are explored and worked with, and their impact is recognised. In addition, the therapist-client relationship is understood and used.

(More info: http://www.acat.me.uk/catintroduction.php)

*IPT*

"Interpersonal Psychotherapy (IPT) is a time-limited psychotherapy that focuses on the interpersonal context and on building interpersonal skills. IPT is based on the belief that interpersonal factors may contribute heavily to psychological problems. It is commonly distinguished from other forms of therapy in its emphasis on interpersonal processes rather than intrapsychic processes. IPT aims to change the person's interpersonal behavior by fostering adaptation to current interpersonal roles and situations."

I think my problems are due to being at a school for years where I didnt have any friends at all really. So now I have the subconcious belief that people don't want to be my friend and that there is no point in trying.

i think this is the reason that I never both trying to make friends and why I dont tend to seek out social situations.

I'm hoping that therapy will help with these problems tho.

Jonny


----------

